# Progress on our house



## Mandolin (Nov 11, 2019)

Getting close to being finished on our house. Been a long haul. Five years. Cut just about everything on my Hud-son sawmill from logs I cut on my place. I figured the square footage and it would have cost me about $110,000 to just have the house built by a contractor. I’ve got about $13,000 in it now. Best thing: NO HOUSE PAYMENT!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2019)

Very nice, way to go. I admire all of your hard work. And no house payment is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 11, 2019)

Admirable pioneer spirit! Looks great and plenty beefy


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 11, 2019)

Like it. My wife is looking at about 30 acres for a place to go spend a weekend every now and then in the camper. I'd like to build a cabin on it like this.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 11, 2019)

Congrats! You are accomplishing what so many of us would like to have! Chuck


----------

